# Qulification Comparison



## Leevancleef (Dec 22, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone could help me work out what my educational qulifications would be worth in the US as im giving serious consideration to moving from the uk.

Just to put you in the picture, i left school with 8 GCSE's "C" didnt go to college, but joined the Royal Air Force, i now have an Aircraft Maintenance NVQ lvl 3 and an Advanced Modern Apprenticeship in Aeronautical Engineering. Now niether of these are degree level, however i do have 5 years experience in the field.

Any help would be great thanks.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Would the qualifications be sufficient for employment in the field? *Possibly*
Would the qualifications secure you a suitable immigration status? *No*

You will most probably not be moving over on the strength of your qualifications, I'm afraid.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Would the qualifications be sufficient for employment in the field? *Possibly*
> Would the qualifications secure you a suitable immigration status? *No*
> 
> You will most probably not be moving over on the strength of your qualifications, I'm afraid.


I hate to contradict you Brit. Particularly the smaller outfits are looking.

Details about Avionic Maintenance Certifications are on the FAA's web site. What are you specialized in?

The easiest route is of course through a UK employer with a US maintanance base for starters. Or US employer with a UK/Irish base. Not necessarily the airlines but specialy carriers such as medical evacuation, jet shares ...


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> I hate to contradict you Brit. Particularly the smaller outfits are looking.
> 
> Details about Avionic Maintenance Certifications are on the FAA's web site. What are you specialized in?
> 
> The easiest route is of course through a UK employer with a US maintanance base for starters. Or US employer with a UK/Irish base. Not necessarily the airlines but specialy carriers such as medical evacuation, jet shares ...


Feel free to contradict me. At any time!

But what status could he secure? If he came over on, say, a diversity visa, I could see no problem with him securing well-remunerated work. But how's he going to get to live and work here?


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Leevancleef said:


> I was just wondering if anyone could help me work out what my educational qulifications would be worth in the US as im giving serious consideration to moving from the uk.
> 
> Just to put you in the picture, i left school with 8 GCSE's "C" didnt go to college, but joined the Royal Air Force, i now have an Aircraft Maintenance NVQ lvl 3 and an Advanced Modern Apprenticeship in Aeronautical Engineering. Now niether of these are degree level, however i do have 5 years experience in the field.
> 
> Any help would be great thanks.


Its virtually impossible to move across the pond to the USA for any job. Seems like whatever they tell you they just keep saying its impossible to move....The only way you can move to the States to find a job is if your MR PERFECT...lol!!! Just keep trying guys and someone will get that lucky break.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Feel free to contradict me. At any time!
> 
> But what status could he secure? If he came over on, say, a diversity visa, I could see no problem with him securing well-remunerated work. But how's he going to get to live and work here?


What do you consider a diversity visa?
A number of the smaller carriers are actively sponsoring maintenance and flight staff. First he has to get his certifications up to speed.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ChungyUK said:


> Its virtually impossible to move across the pond to the USA for any job. Seems like whatever they tell you they just keep saying its impossible to move....The only way you can move to the States to find a job is if your MR PERFECT...lol!!! Just keep trying guys and someone will get that lucky break.


Because your qualifications do not entice a US employer (if memory does not fail me a BS plus some office work) why should someone with a very specialized and in-demand skill not be able to make the move?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

People born in the UK (except for Northern Ireland) are not eligible for the diversity visa. The rule is that you must have had less than 50,000 immigrants to the US over the last ten years for your country to be eligible. The UK doesn't make the cut.

And you have to be nearly perfect to get a job these days when you are a citizen.


----------



## Leevancleef (Dec 22, 2008)

Just to add a little more info for you two step, im not specialised in an avionic discipline as such, im just avionics. All aspects of avionics and aircraft electrical systems is what i was trained in im led to believe it may be slightly different in the US but i only know from a military perspective.
Regards certificates, im not a licenced engineer as ive only just left the MOD, im just a plain old fitter/mechanic.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> What do you consider a diversity visa?
> A number of the smaller carriers are actively sponsoring maintenance and flight staff. First he has to get his certifications up to speed.


The diversity visa was merely an example of an immigrant visa whereby he could work in the US. I could have said CR1 instead if that makes you happier!

The point here is that his qualifications will not secure him a direct route to the US. Unsure how an employer could recruit him unless he works for them for a year outside the US.


----------

